# Good haircut in Dubai



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

This is a message to the ladies of the forum. Have been in Dubai for over a month and need a really good haircut. Was wondering if anyone could recommend a hairdressing salon that employs a hairdresser that specialises in cutting. Any recommendations would be gratefully received.
Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

BrissyExpat said:


> This is a message to the ladies of the forum. Have been in Dubai for over a month and need a really good haircut. Was wondering if anyone could recommend a hairdressing salon that employs a hairdresser that specialises in cutting. Any recommendations would be gratefully received.
> Thanks.



Juan - owner of Juan Salon, Indigo Tower, JLT

Debs at Hair Corrider - by Park & Shop (Al Wasl Road nr Safa Park, Jumeirah 3)

Good luck.

-


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Juan - owner of Juan Salon, Indigo Tower, JLT
> 
> Debs at Hair Corrider - by Park & Shop (Al Wasl Road nr Safa Park, Jumeirah 3)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for such a prompt response. Will give one of them a try. Thanks again.


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

Try Chris at Dusit Residences in Dubai Marina, he's a brilliant cutter. Moving soon to JBR.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Scotslass said:


> Try Chris at Dusit Residences in Dubai Marina, he's a brilliant cutter. Moving soon to JBR.


Would this by any chance be a blond South African chap who used to have a salon in the Dusit on SZR a few years?

-


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Would this by any chance be a blond South African chap who used to have a salon in the Dusit on SZR a few years?
> 
> -


That's him, you know him?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Scotslass said:


> That's him, you know him?


I do indeed.  Haven't spoken for a while and I wasn't sure where he was working these days. Thanks.

-


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

I've gone to Maria Dowling after trying a couple of other salons-- Near Port Rashid. Michelle Mozhay cuts mine, she's Vidal Sassoon NY trained.


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

melbatoast said:


> I've gone to Maria Dowling after trying a couple of other salons-- Near Port Rashid. Michelle Mozhay cuts mine, she's Vidal Sassoon NY trained.


Hi and thank you for your response. I now have a few to try. Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## phr0ggi (Jun 16, 2010)

Out of curiosity, do any of the above cut men's hair? I'm terrified of walking into a salon and walking out with either a military cut or a hack job.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

BrissyExpat said:


> This is a message to the ladies of the forum. Have been in Dubai for over a month and need a really good haircut. Was wondering if anyone could recommend a hairdressing salon that employs a hairdresser that specialises in cutting. Any recommendations would be gratefully received.
> Thanks.


Hi, nobody is more fussy than I am about having their hair done so hairdressers are viewed in a very critical manner by me. I go to the hair salon in Habtoor Grand and Najib does my hair - all the stylists there are men which suits me fine as I never let a woman near my hair due to past experiences have proven that they are too scissor happy for my liking. 

Also the atmosphere in there is great and all the staff are very friendly.

I always leave 100% satisfied.

Good luck


----------



## SanFran (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hair Dresser*

Hi,
I am new to Dubai and looking for a great hair stylist and colourist, please can anyone recommend someone.
Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, 

If you do a search you'll find lots of recommendations - very recurrent topic  

Good luck


----------



## SanFran (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hair Dresser*

Can you please tell me where the South African hairdresser is by the name of Chris?


----------



## SanFran (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks I saw all the info on hairdressers afterwards.
I still don't know where Chris the South African hairdresser is located can anyone help with details.
Thanks


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Another couple of recommendations:

Salon Ink in Oud Metha, great cut and colour, I have actually had other hairdressers ask me whether my hair is highlighted or not because they get such a natural finish. All female stylists, various nationalities including British, Australian and Ukrainian. 

For the guys (phroggi) - Brian at Saks near the Palace Hotel is great, does hubby's hair and he is always really pleased with the results.


----------



## SanFran (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hair Dresser*

Thank you so much for the info, my hair is in desperate need of some attention.
Will try them and let you know how it turns out.
Regards


----------

